# Help needed - new to Koh Samui



## LoneTravler

Greeting,

I'm new to the forum and Thailand.
Currently leave on Chaweng in Koh Samui.
I'm looking to move here on a long term basis and need help finding an apartment.
What would be the best way to do that? is there an online message board that I can search? Use real estate agents?

Appreciate help here.
Thanks,


----------



## Guest

LoneTravler said:


> Greeting,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and Thailand.
> Currently leave on Chaweng in Koh Samui.
> I'm looking to move here on a long term basis and need help finding an apartment.
> What would be the best way to do that? is there an online message board that I can search? Use real estate agents?
> 
> Appreciate help here.
> Thanks,


Go to the local farrang bars and ask for help, someone will know someone who will have something. Its that simple.


----------



## Acid_Crow

Koh Samui beeing very tourist-oriented, there will be signs with "house for rent" etc. all around the island. Rent a motorbike and drive around, make a day out of it, it's pretty fun.


----------



## LoneTravler

I don't suppose you would know any farrang bars would you?


----------



## Guest

LoneTravler said:


> I don't suppose you would know any farrang bars would you?


I don't know the area but there will always be one near the main hotels.


----------



## Serendipity2

LoneTravler said:


> Greeting,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and Thailand.
> Currently leave on Chaweng in Koh Samui.
> I'm looking to move here on a long term basis and need help finding an apartment.
> What would be the best way to do that? is there an online message board that I can search? Use real estate agents?
> 
> Appreciate help here.
> Thanks,



LoneTraveler,

Virtually EVERY bar is a farang bar. The minute a farang walks in the door he is catered to since he will be [probably] overcharged. As for finding an apartment, take your time. If you're going to be in Koh Samui for a "long time" better to take a few weeks and sort out the best digs. For temporary lodging if the bars don't work out go to a massage parlor - I'm sure the ladies will be more than aware of good places to stay. Some might even want to help you by occupying the place with you!  

Serendipity2


----------

